# Local find but a little pricey I think



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Found this at a local antique shop. I was hoping for much more. The vendor wants $110 which seemed overpriced to me but I am new to this. There looked to be about 10-12 track pieces in the pile. The cars and engine are plastic although they looked in reasonable condition. The box was well used and the front flat was opened rather than still attached. I was hoping for a new addition to my existing 1952 era AF passenger and diesel sets but alas, no luck.
























I also found some three rail in another display case though I am not sure exactly what make/year it is. Again, there looked to be around 15-17 track pieces with it. This vendor wanted $95


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Definitely all overpriced as mix of A/Flyer & Lionel pieces.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That loco in the AF box doesn't even look like a AF engine. Tender does.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

The American flyer is the "Casey Jones" set. As far as I can tell that was the least expensive AF set they ever produced. The 3 rail stuff is made by Marx and would also be a low end set. In my opinion they are asking WAY to much. I would say to keep looking for parts for your passenger and diesel sets, not cheap to buy but way better trains. 
randy


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

rdmtgm said:


> The American flyer is the "Casey Jones" set. As far as I can tell that was the least expensive AF set they ever produced. The 3 rail stuff is made by Marx and would also be a low end set. In my opinion they are asking WAY to much. I would say to keep looking for parts for your passenger and diesel sets, not cheap to buy but way better trains.
> randy


Yep.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisallen21 said:


> Found this at a local antique shop. I was hoping for much more. The vendor wants $110 which seemed overpriced to me but I am new to this. There looked to be about 10-12 track pieces in the pile. The cars and engine are plastic although they looked in reasonable condition. The box was well used and the front flat was opened rather than still attached. I was hoping for a new addition to my existing 1952 era AF passenger and diesel sets but alas, no luck.
> View attachment 239473
> 
> 
> ...


If you're looking for a 1952 era piece, try a little 301 , 302, 282,etc. All great engines that are actually quite in-expensive..


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Found this at a Thrift store (although this isn't a thrifty price!) They wanted $400 but I countered with $150. Not completely sure if the 370 diesel runs (am told it does) and it looks like it needs at least some couplers. The rolling stock looks ok as well. Is this still too much? It is in Welland, Ontario Canada which works better for me since I am from Strathroy, Ontario


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That set is trying to be a 5317T. The 609 Girder car is missing the orange beam that should be on it. The reefer and hopper were not part of the set. The transformer should be an oval case 1 1/2 45 W. the one shown is not a Gilbert product. Looks like most of the track is missing as are the 704 manual uncoupler and the 690 track terminal. The 370 looks good, in my opinion $150 was a fair and reasonable offer, basically almost full retail, way above wholesale.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I have the Casey Jones Game Train, which is exactly the same as the loco in the first picture, except with different wording. It runs on AC power (It also works with DC HO transformers) but does not reverse. It's a neat train, but to me it seems like it was made to be a cheaper alternative to the other American flyers that had E-Units. Also the side rods are one piece, there's a rod that connects to the rear drive wheels but not the front drive wheels. I agree, $110 is too much for it. As for the Marx set I have one like that, but I got it at a lower price (I'd say around $70-80) and in better condition. That one's a better deal than the American Flyer set, but you could still likely find better. I can't say much about the diesel, I don't know much about that one. I have a Defender set I'm repairing right now, but I know the Defender is different from the other diesels because there are rare versions and it also has a lot of "functional cars".


----------

